# Mazuri Tortoise Diet



## TestudoGeek (Jan 11, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with Mazuri? Is anyone using it?
What are your thoughts on it? Is it recommended as a supplement rather than a full diet program? How is it for Hermann's? Where can European Folk buy it?

I read about it last week, and was wondering if it would be worth buying.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 11, 2008)

I use it and I know larger breeders that use it almost exclusively. My Hermanns devours it like a mad man, all of my Hermanns have. I have a Leopard that will not touch it and the Russians didnt care for it. My new Redfoots loved it too. I feed it 2-3 times per week alternating with greens/spring mix as a base diet. Of course other things are added in to each individual species' diet that are needed for them such as hay for my Leopard and fruits/proteins for my Redfoots. 

You could check the manufacturer's website to see if its available for you over there. www.mazuri.com


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Anja,
I've checked their website and, of course, "Shipping to international locations is not available". And there's not a single European Dealer listed, so I guess this is not even worth considering...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 11, 2008)

They do sell it on e-bay so you may be able to get it that way. I use it as a supplement. Cant say my greeks like it too much but they will eat a little of it.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 11, 2008)

We could look into seeing how much it would be to send you a pound or two. I buy it in 25lb bags.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry kinda off subject

Hey AJ ...my leo (her leo's brother) finally ate Mazuri today.
I held out on him... and just offered a little Mazuri every other day for 2 weeks. I was doing the HAPPY momma dance today LOL
There is some hope your guy will give in too


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 12, 2008)

Iluvemturts said:


> sorry kinda off subject
> 
> Hey AJ ...my leo (her leo's brother) finally ate Mazuri today.
> I held out on him... and just offered a little Mazuri every other day for 2 weeks. I was doing the HAPPY momma dance today LOL
> There is some hope your guy will give in too





Sweet!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 14, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> We could look into seeing how much it would be to send you a pound or two. I buy it in 25lb bags.



I'll PM you on this.


----------



## Itort (Jan 14, 2008)

Keep in mind this food was developed for galapagos torts as a part of grass hay diet. I belive it would be fine for sulcatas and leopards, possibly testudo ( I have limited knowledge of these) and at best a waste of money for rainforest torts ( just saw a redfoot this weekend fed this and it was in poor shape). Luckly the owner read the feeding instructions on package and compared with diet of this tort and corrected the diet.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Anja, Is there a reason for using the Mazuri? I thought that most people try to stay away from commercial tort foods. Or is that just some of the brands? I am thinking that if it is ok for them to have, I might like to have a bag here to feed now and then and in case of emergency. How is it fed and can you feed to hatchlings?


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

EJ can elaborate more, but Mazuri was developed over 25 years ago for Zoo usage. They have done the homework and it seems to be a very good product. Some breeders user it exclusively and others use it combined with regular weeds/greens/grasses etc. For grassland species I believe it is best to always have hay available as well, such as your Sulcatas and Leopards. I feed it 2-3 times per week, sometimes more. I mist it with a little spritz of water to soften it a bit for my guys that will eat it. It is safe for use in hatchlings. I know EJ has some hatchlings that have been raised exclusively on Mazuri. I will let him elaborate more and maybe he will post his post on what he has seen while using it for several years now with the comparison photos. 

It looks like chunks of dry kibble dog food. It can be fed wet or dry. For hatchlings you can grind it up in a coffee grinder and mixed in with their greens or even a small bit of it left in the enclosure at all times so that they sort of free range feed on it.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Where is the best place to get it? I think I would like to try some. Maybe I can start with a smaller bag.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

Go to www.mazuri.com and I believe they have a locater to find the nearest place that carries it.


----------



## Itort (Jan 14, 2008)

You can order on line from Mazuri. http://mazuri.com. This site also gives the ingrediients and feeding instructions (which are quite good and in opposition to claims made by some).


----------



## -EJ (Jan 14, 2008)

I feed the diet exclusively to RF and have for about 5 years... fantastic results.

The only thing I found that needed to be varied when feeding between species is quantity.




Itort said:


> Keep in mind this food was developed for galapagos torts as a part of grass hay diet. I belive it would be fine for sulcatas and leopards, possibly testudo ( I have limited knowledge of these) and at best a waste of money for rainforest torts ( just saw a redfoot this weekend fed this and it was in poor shape). Luckly the owner read the feeding instructions on package and compared with diet of this tort and corrected the diet.


----------



## -EJ (Jan 14, 2008)

This was posted on another list not too long ago. 
You can also obtain the diet in Europe under the name of NutraZu.

Feel free to ask any questions at [email protected]

Due to list restrictions I'm splitting the post in two...

Part 1

I Feel very strongly about this product because it eliminates so many nutritional questions and problems so easily...

This is another one of those posts I've been meaning to post and just never got around to it. These are observations and results of one tortoise keeper although there is similar results continuing to mount.

I cautiously started using this diet called Mazuri tortoise diet about 6 or maybe 7 years ago. It seemed like a solution to my problems. Before using this I was going through about $50 of produce a week and roughly two hours to chop and prepare it. It was very time consuming and I don't think I was hitting all the marks as far as nutrition goes even though I carefully selected the darkest greens and had a variety of about 20 different items. I also used a supplement (Centrum) and Calcium carbonate(cuttlebone)

This was the result of the weekly routine...





Like many people on this list I heard horror stories about pelleted diets so I researched this particular diet. I got to be pretty well acquainted with the person who developed and researched the diet. I also looked beyond this because I figured he had a stake in the marketing of this product. I talked to zoo keepers and anyone who had used the diet. Before that time it was only available to zoos. It was developed about 15 years prior to me using it for head starting Galapagos tortoise in those islands.

I figured I'll try it out on a limited basis. As time went on I noticed some interesting results... the first of which was that the animals liked it to an extreme. This was odd considering how some of the tortoises I keep were very finicky eaters. They appear to like it so much so that they can seem to smell it near by and there really is no detectable odor that I can detect.





At first I used it as a supplement with the greens. After a time I increased the Mazuri and decreased the greens. The tortoises outside always had access to grass and whatever forage so they were the first that were fed this diet exclusively. Greens were thrown in occasionally but it wasn't prepared as it was and it was fed more as a treat than anything else. The tortoise diet was the primary source of nutrition. The tortoises I was worried about the most got greens as the primary diet and Mazuri as a supplement. Those tortoise were mostly kept in indoor enclosures.

The Aldabras, Leopards and Sulcatas were the first to be fed the Mazuri diet on kind of exclusive basis because they had the run of the yard and they were feeding mostly on the stuff they found in the yard... grass, weeds, hedges and leaves in addition to whatever they could catch(bugs, dead birds, dog crap...)

They started showing some wonderful growth with the Aldabras being the most impressive. This is my first Aldabra and my baby. It was 4 inches SCL when I got it. That was about 2000. This is him today weighing in at about 100lbs (He was 1/2 pound to start).




As time went on I brought in new animals. The Redfoots were the first that got the diet and did not have the run of the yard so they did not have access to natural forage. Their pen was planted but they wiped that out in a week. They were given about 1/3 greens and the rest the Mazuri diet each week. They started showing me the most impressive growth outside of the Aldabras. As with the other tortoises they loved it and still do.



I mean they really love the stuff...



The Redfoots were the first to show me a 'problem' with the diet. It's more of an aesthetic thing than anything else. If the growth is too fast it does not grow symetrical. There is no pyramiding but it is not symmetrical.



The above girl showed me the most rapid growth. Can pretty much see the growth and the seasonal growth rings. The above is at 4 years in my care... maybe a little more.
Here is another Redfoot in that group. All have doubled in size in my care in that 4+ years.




This is another favorite of mine... Speedy. This guy has been on the net over about 7 years. At first he was the slowest growing Sulcata. He was about 5lbs after 5 years. In the last 2 years this is where he's doubled in size. He started 50/50 and went to 100% of the diet.



My leopards have always been close to my heart. They have also been the most problematic tortoise I've ever kept from day one... 1978. I have not kept them all that time because before I left NY I got rid of those... 2 females, no male but I quickly got some in TX which I recently lost. Those are the ones I had 23 years... anyway...
This was the only offspring I personally raised to adult. Someone was nice enough to point out that she is grossly pyramided... I think she is... but not grossly. She's taught me a great deal over the years... roughly 17 years. It was the last tortoise that was produced for me in Texas which is why I think I kept her.


----------



## -EJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Part 2

This is a shot of what I call my learning curve. You'll notice that the slope gradually decreases and the most recent part is the flattest. That's always made me wonder especially when I'm always saying that diet has little to do with shell shape but you do have to understand that I changed other things like adding outdoor heat and keeping her outdoors 24/7.



I finally get to the final phase of my use of this diet... using it exclusively on the tortoises I keep indoors. Up until now it was about 2/3 of their diet but time constraints took over and the produce section at Walmart here in Georgia is not much different than the best produce section you can find in the UK... not real good. This forced me into a situation which I probably would have fallen into regardless.

There are 2 sets of tortoises I thought I'd try this on... some leopards... the first hatched here in Georgia and some Stars which I've had terrible luck with... until now. I did also tried this with the only Spider I hatched out. In fact it was the Spider that gave me the idea. I'd been feeding her the diet almost exclusively from day one from the start and this is the current result...




Until now the diet was fed moistened. The diet is a pelleted diet and dry so it was impossible for the smaller tortoises to eat so it was moistened which they would readily eat. The problem here is that it was messy and would go bad if left for to long so it had to be removed once the tortoises were finished. Also, the tortoises would sometimes have to be cleaned because they seem to like walking through it as much as they liked eating it. My solution to this was to run it through a grinder and feed it dry ad lib. I fill the dish daily with as much as I thin their little tummies will hold for one day.




I am amazed at the current results. I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop but I'm putting a good deal of trust in that the manufacturers know what they are doing. First is the leopards. I've only been doing this for about 2 months. Also note the tortoises are kept hot. They have basking sites of over 100F which they use. This is the Leopards.



The above girl was growing so slowly. I think she is about 3 years old. The new growth is obvious. She is displaying that abnormality I mentioned earlier but it is starting to show growth.

Here is one of the last Leopards I hatched. One of my Third generation babies...




Finally, the tortoises that have given me the most joy in the last 2 months with what I've been doing. They are also the ones responsible for the most questions... my Stars. I started with 12 confiscated imports and slowly lost them one by one. I lost 2 after the move to Georgia and it really bummed me out. I figured I can't do any worse so what the heck... I am blown away with the results. They were 2 inches when I got them. The largest is now about 3+ inches. 



This is the largest.



This is the smallest which did not show any growth in almost 2 years. You can see the new growth after 2 months... unreal. These guys weigh a ton also.




There are 2 important points I'd like to note. The first is that the thing that killed most if not all the Stars is dehydration/urates/stones. I'm convinced it was from a green diet. With this diet the salts are minimal and they hardly pass any urates at all.

The other point is that on this diet they are inclined to drink a great deal. This applies to all the tortoises.

I've been wanting to do this post for a while because it might give a little insight into my point of view on this topic which I feel pretty strongly about. 

Nutrition is a very controversial topic regardless of animal or people and I'll bet it will be as much in years to come.

This is intended to be a note and nothing more.


----------



## Itort (Jan 14, 2008)

Please read mazuri's feeding instructions and don't blame food for nutrient problems in redfoots or other forest tort. I have kept and bred Redfoots for over 30 years on a natural diet in northern climate (Michigan,Minnesota, and Iowa) and never had need for a manufactured diet.


----------



## -EJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Very good point.

This is especially true in the case of Redfoots. Many people say that redfoots need fruit and more protein than any other tortoise. This is not the case.

They need the exact same nutrients as any other tortoise. They may obtain those nutrients differently in the wild as some very limited studies suggest but the basic requriements have to be the same as any other tortoise.

That is the beauty of this diet. It takes away all the guess work and all the required nutrients are present in the proper ratios.

While the manufacturer suggest it be fed with greens and fruits it is not required. The fruits and greens is more of a filler than anything else.

Nobody 'needs' or has to feed a manufactured diet (I'm recommending Mazuri which is not 'all' manufactured diets because not all are alike or as well researched as Mazuri) but it sure as heck takes a great deal of guess work, physical work and worry out of feeding any tortoise.





Itort said:


> Please read mazuri's feeding instructions and don't blame food for nutrient problems in redfoots or other forest tort. I have kept and bred Redfoots for over 30 years on a natural diet in northern climate (Michigan,Minnesota, and Iowa) and never had need for a manufactured diet.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> Please read mazuri's feeding instructions and don't blame food for nutrient problems in redfoots or other forest tort. I have kept and bred Redfoots for over 30 years on a natural diet in northern climate (Michigan,Minnesota, and Iowa) and never had need for a manufactured diet.



Itort: I understand why you're pointing this out, but keep in mind this thread was started with a Testudo mindset. It might still be a tad on the fibery side for it to be fed exclusively, but (for Testudos) it could be a good complement, just like Anja said.

EJ: Fantastic post. Thank you for the detailed info. (PS - the image links aren't working right. you might need to tweek then a little)


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I don't know if I am more confused as this seems somewhat controversial but I am going to try it out. I think how you are using it 2-3 times a week Anja. I found it at a local feed store for $25 for 25 lbs.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

Dee I would try out a smaller package of it just to be sure you really want to use it. 25lbs is ALLOT of tortoise chow.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 14, 2008)

A 1 lb bag was $10 so I just went for it. If no one likes it, I will donate it somewhere.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh gotcha.


----------



## Nay (Jan 14, 2008)

So as an extra it's seems ok for Russians, Leopards. Not so good for red foots. what about Ornates?. She eats live food, but also gets veggies. I was planning on asking about this food when someone mentioned it in a picture. What does it go for? I was going to check on ebay, but not sure what a good price is. Our local pet store is at least double for anything you buy there.
Thanks Na


----------



## Nay (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, seems I always post something without going to the next page. OOps/


----------



## -EJ (Jan 14, 2008)

You decide...

I've sucessufully used Mazuri on...

Leopard, Russian, Chaco, Egyptian, Star, Desert, Flattail, Spider, Pancake, Redfoot, Sulcata, Aldabra, Greek, Hingeback tortoises, Chinese boxies, Eastern Boxies, Cayman Iguanas, Rachodactylus leachianus(dont' know the common name).

All the nutrients are there. The key factor is the quantity. Some species seem to be more efficient in processint the nutrients. That means that the quantity is the ony thing you have to worry about.





Nay said:


> So as an extra it's seems ok for Russians, Leopards. Not so good for red foots. what about Ornates?. She eats live food, but also gets veggies. I was planning on asking about this food when someone mentioned it in a picture. What does it go for? I was going to check on ebay, but not sure what a good price is. Our local pet store is at least double for anything you buy there.
> Thanks Na


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

I even started giving it to my Three Toed Box Turtles that just came out of cooling.


----------



## stells (Jan 15, 2008)

Now do i have to ask questions again Ed lol


----------



## Itort (Jan 15, 2008)

Ed, that's quite a list. By quantity do you mean proportion? You feed mazuri tortoise food to cyclura iguanas and new caledonia giant geckos? What proportion of protein is in this and how do you up it if needed? Are you talking of all the mazuri line or just tortoise food?


----------



## -EJ (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think about the proportion of protein... I leave that to the people who developed it. They have a way better understanding of animal nutrition than I do and after corresponding with them over the year I trust their judgement over the average person in terms of nutritional knowledge.

I adjust the intake by the frequency of feeding. All my animals get as much as they can eat in one sitting. Some animals like the Russian tortoises and the Redfoots I will feed less frequently because I don't like the rate of growth... that's a personal choise and has no other reason.

I use the tortoise diet on everything. The only difference between them all is the ratio of the nutrients.

Again, that's just me and it works for me.




Itort said:


> Ed, that's quite a list. By quantity do you mean proportion? You feed mazuri tortoise food to cyclura iguanas and new caledonia giant geckos? What proportion of protein is in this and how do you up it if needed? Are you talking of all the mazuri line or just tortoise food?


----------



## Itort (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, now I understand.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 15, 2008)

-EJ said:


> I've sucessufully used Mazuri on...
> 
> Leopard, Russian, Chaco, Egyptian, Star, Desert, Flattail, Spider, Pancake, Redfoot, Sulcata, Aldabra, Greek, Hingeback tortoises, Chinese boxies, Eastern Boxies, Cayman Iguanas, Rachodactylus leachianus(dont' know the common name).



EJ, I'm assuming that if it's good for Russians, Egyptians & Greeks (all of them Testudos), it should be good for Hermann's, right?


----------



## -EJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry... missed that one. Yup, definately good for Hermans. I have used it with Hermans and Marginateds.




TestudoGeek said:


> -EJ said:
> 
> 
> > I've sucessufully used Mazuri on...
> ...


----------



## cvalda (Jan 15, 2008)

I personally wouldn't feed this exclusive but part of that is because I LOVE how some of my tortoises react to different food - like the "chow plow" that comes running when certain foods are put down. I personally like to feed them a varied diet. But I DO keep Mazuri on hand in case I need it, for instance if I'm out of greens and can't get to the store or the greens on hand mysteriously go bad before I planned... Not all of my torts will eat it, but many will if given nothing else. It is great to have as back-up, ESPECIALLY over the winter when I can't just go out in the yard and grab a handful of "lunch"! LOL!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 15, 2008)

cvalda said:


> I personally wouldn't feed this exclusive but part of that is because I LOVE how some of my tortoises react to different food - like the "chow plow" that comes running when certain foods are put down. I personally like to feed them a varied diet. But I DO keep Mazuri on hand in case I need it, for instance if I'm out of greens and can't get to the store or the greens on hand mysteriously go bad before I planned... Not all of my torts will eat it, but many will if given nothing else. It is great to have as back-up, ESPECIALLY over the winter when I can't just go out in the yard and grab a handful of "lunch"! LOL!



Kelly, this is precisely why I came accross Mazuri.
This past week I had a hard time getting weeds (the one's I'm planting are still to small to keep up with my tort's apetite...) and had to feed him Watercress & Turnip Greens from the store. The thing is: after 1 week on these 2 veggies alone, the tort produces alot more Urates.
In situations like this, mazuri can be very convenient...


----------



## stells (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm still lucky enough to be finding enough weeds to feed 8 tortoises sometimes bulking out with romaine and other supermarket food. i know Ed will say something about nutritional value  i'm happy with how i feed my anilmals and won't feed manufactured muck that in my opinion has not been around long enough for people to be able to make such positive statements about it. How can one food be fed to such a large range of species with different diet requirements be good for each and every one? 
Ed knows my views on this so i know he will know i mean no offence


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 15, 2008)

25 years is not around long enough to provide positive statements Kelly? Seems like long enough to me personally.


----------



## stells (Jan 15, 2008)

well no not really i don't think it is long enough, and i wonder how many times the formula has changed in 25 years, and as far as i was aware it was made to "head start" Galapogus tortoises before release not to be fed their whole lives exclusively. How can it be fed to a redfoot and lets say a greek and be good for both when there dietry needs are completely different?


----------



## -EJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Their nutritional needs are identical. How they fullfil those needs in the wild are different.

I started using Mazuri as a supplement and very cautiously. I found that tortoises did great on the stuff and shifted the amount I used. On some tortoises I found that they did much better on the Mazuri than on the green diet I was providing.

Yes, the formula does change over time as more information is collected on the nutritional needs of these animals. That is the other thing that is a benefit.

With a green diet it's still all guesswork. As said before not all keepers can or want to blow more time obtaining food (which is still guesswork) than that spent on enjoying the charge.







stells said:


> well no not really i don't think it is long enough, and i wonder how many times the formula has changed in 25 years, and as far as i was aware it was made to "head start" Galapogus tortoises before release not to be fed their whole lives exclusively. How can it be fed to a redfoot and lets say a greek and be good for both when there dietry needs are completely different?


----------



## stells (Jan 15, 2008)

but the green diet shown in your picture is the green diet i wouldn't feed, look likes a whole lot of cabbage and carrots. How can weeds be guesswork when the same weeds are found within a tortoises natural range???


----------



## delicious (May 30, 2008)

I have been told by a reliable source that tortoises should be fed on a diet that they would eat in the wild and always ask my self:

Would tortoise eat this in the wild?

Well, I ask this question again, would they find Mazuri pellets in the wild? No.

People who are experience tortoise keepers tell me this but feed their redfooted tortoise boiled chicken for protein which they need....

So, I don't know who to believe anymore. I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion and I must say I think the mazuri diet would do real good for my tortoises.


----------

